

Amazon offering free access to large public data sets in EC2 - jedc
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/amazon-courting-eggheads-to-its-cloud-with-free-access-to-scientific-data-amzn-

======
bayareaguy
_Select public data sets are hosted on AWS for free as an Amazon EBS snapshot_

Given that you'll need to pay for the EC2 volume and EC2 instance you'll have
to create in order to access the data, I wouldn't exactly call it free. It is
nice for those who would have otherwise had to pay the transfer cost for
uploading those datasets.

